# JDM Sunny Grill on a 91-92 Sentra SE-R?



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Has anyone installed a JDM Sunny Grill on a 91-92 Sentra SE-R? 

tia
Tevs


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

no but I have seen them for sale on ebay. looks like a direct bolt on no mods. what is your question?


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

I have one and have test fitted it in the classic 91-92.
There are 5 leg/clip connections that bolt on to the original mounting points.
The leg clip in the middle that connects close to the latch and the 2 top right and left leg clips work, the bottom right and left leg clips are too short and i will have to fabricate some sort of aluminum extension and bolt these down.

Tevs


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Would you mind getting a part # of of the grill? I would like to see if I can get one from a buddy in Japan. Hell, I will take orders on it if I can get it.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

will do asap

Tevs


----------

